# Wanted: Sinful Colors Shanghai Nights collection



## jaimenacole (Aug 17, 2011)

I am on a huge search for the Sinful Colors Shanghai Nights collection. I read somewhere that most of the colors were from the main line (and other collections) but with different names. I would totally get the Shanghai names before the regular ones because I think they are very unique and interesting. Does anyone have any of the Shanghai Nights collection polishes that they are willing to trade and/or sale? The polish names are Bamboo, Lang Lang, Dumpling, Fortune Cookie, Fried Rice, Hot &amp; Sour, Chopstick, and Great Wall. I believe this collection came out sometime in 2010.


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 19, 2011)

Is this.. spam?

I don't see how this is relevant to the topic or OP.. unless she speaks Arabic..


----------



## Its Only Nicole (Aug 19, 2011)

Unless she copied it and reposted in Arabic.. but I'm too tired to think at 530ish am..

why is there a link anyways?

but if she did.. I thought you read Arabic right to left... so why are the words in English in the correct places for English..?

I need more sleep.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 19, 2011)

It was spam and deleted by Bonnie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The collection indeed came out in 2010 because it was a dupe for OPI's Hong Kong collection.





*Left to right: Bamboo, Lang Lang, Dumpling, Fortune Cookie, Fried Rice, Hot &amp; Sour, Chopstick, Great Wall.*

*Image from Frazzle &amp; Anipolish*

According to that blog's owner these some of the polishes were comparable to Sinful Colors core line. The only one from that collection she compared was Lang Lang. Lang Lang looks exactly like Let's Talk which is still sold. If I could find swatches of all the colors as that collection's names then I could compare with what I own because those colors do look to be core colors.


----------

